# A heart breaking decision



## Ilovebonbon (Sep 16, 2013)

My wonderful dad has just died leaving Mia, an 11 year old tortoiseshell cat. Is there anyone that can take her in. We will pay for weekly food plus yearly inoculations. She is scared of dogs, which is why I can't have her, and other cats, so would have to be homed on her own, must be a quiet ish home. Would be so grateful if you could ask around. We live in Rayleigh, Essex but will of course go further afield.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I am so sorry about your Dad 

Poor Mia - she sounds just like my Mia (also a tortoise shell) who sadly also hates other cats 

Really hope you can find someone to help 


I'd also suggest asking around the charities - although a lot of them are full  they may be able to help with homing her from her current place


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ilovebonbon said:


> My wonderful dad has just died leaving Mia, an 11 year old tortoiseshell cat. Is there anyone that can take her in. We will pay for weekly food plus yearly inoculations. She is scared of dogs, which is why I can't have her, and other cats, so would have to be homed on her own, must be a quiet ish home. Would be so grateful if you could ask around. We live in Rayleigh, Essex but will of course go further afield.


You're around 5-10 minutes from me - I'll spread the word see if I can help!

And I am so so sorry for your loss hun!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So sorry. Most cats do eventually come round to living with dogs if nothing turns up........Good luck.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Bonbon, I am sorry to hear of your loss of your wonderful father.
Thank you so much for honouring his memory in being prepared to accept responsibility for his much loved pet, so many families will not do this after a bereavement.
Is there really no way that this cat can be integrated in to your own household? many cats and dogs do eventually get on very well together and I am sure there are many people on here who can give you lots of tips to try and help this happen.
Otherwise, how about visiting some local 'lunch clubs' or similar groups set up for local elderly people? Print up some leaflets with the information about your cat and the generous offer you are making, there may well be someone who would be very happy to rehome a cat with this kind of financial back up. I think you may also need to make an offer to take the cat back yourself if for any reason the new owner were to become unwell....many elderly people will sensibly not want to commit to a pet on the basis that they are not certain about long term health.
I would also approach local vets and ask the nurses/receptionists to keep an eye out for someone who maybe has lost their own cat/dog recently. Maybe even pop a small ad in the local paper, but do screen any callers carefully.
Good luck and do keep us posted.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear that you have lost your father. I hope that you will soon find a lovely home for Mia only sorry that I can't help.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

rose said:


> So sorry. Most cats do eventually come round to living with dogs if nothing turns up........Good luck.


It depends so much on the dogs. If they ignore the cats then yes, most cats will end up regarding them as part of the furniture, but even lots of sniffing can upset a cat especially if the dog is much bigger than it is.


----------

